# Wraps



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

What do y'all do as far as cuing the dog to collect and wrap vs full extension?

I switched trainers and noticed the two trainers do this very differently even though the new trainer was my old trainer's trainer (if that makes sense).

New trainer uses Trkman style cik/cap to give out directions for the dog to wrap. Old trainer simply used the handler's body language to cue the dog to wrap. We've done a lot of flat work for wraps and my dogs overall were sending out and wrapping quite nicely- especially Summer. Mia needs me to go further ahead with her.

Do you think a cik/cap would be something I should go back and use? I have also seen people simply use 'wrap' and then the dog cues direction based on the handler. 

I'm not sure I will be able to remember left and right (which is cik and which is cap). I am the person that repeatedly yells out jump when I really mean tunnel after all.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Our trainer uses "wrap" but because I have always just used body and hand signals, I forget to say it. Have just set up some jumps and will try and remember to use the word but know I will forget when I am in a trial. I am trying to get it right for Lucy as Remmy already knows what I want without using it.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I use deceleration and arm cues. I am going back and revisiting teaching O (and Lars) deceleration in ground work and I may post some videos of it in the agility classes thread. 

Ketschkers are getting really big around here for a wrap and my agility instructor is on a ketschker kick right now. I will say...they are a lot of fun to use if you can get in place for one. I actually used one in a Novice fast course with O and it looked awesome and worked like a charm!!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

That does look pretty cool.

That is what we were doing though- using deceleration and arm cues for the dog to wrap. Someone mentioned that I might have it easier with my little dogs since they don't have the stride length to really need to turn super tight. Nextdog is going to be bigger (how much bigger unknown right now). Do you find that your method causes any trouble for your larger dog? Are you teaching Ocean the same handling style?


I do wonder how much on cik/cap the dog is really cuing right and left by the command vs body language. I know even though I'm yelling out jump! to my dog, if my body language is saying to take the tunnel, she's taking the tunnel.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

If Lars is way ahead of me on a course...he does have a wrap command and he will turn back to the side of the jump I am on. In NADAC (where Lars is primarily playing right now) you rarely see wraps...but this weekend there was one on a hoop going back to the dogwalk. I posted a video of that run on this forum. I'm using full frontal body position facing Lars and very strong arm cue and it worked wonderfully. I don't know what would have happened if it was a jump...he might have brought the bar down. 

My agility instructor runs a large male Doberman so she is well versed in handling skills that suit a big dog. When watching people run little dogs at trials...I make a lot of the same handling moves as they do. They may do more blind crosses than I dare to try. Sending Ocean or Lars to an obstancle...I have a lot less time to get myself some place to execute a front cross than someone running a Chi. So I have to run my butt off to get there sometimes. (you'll see me do that with a front cross with Lars in that video I mentioned above.) But, I am handling O differently than I have handled Lars (mostly because I know more now.)I want to become a more technical handler with him. I am going to attempt to re-train Lars some with a lot of flatwork this fall. So we'll see.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

My cue is the word "round" they know which side to go to the jump by my hand/body cue. Taught this by doing barrel racing with both dogs. Can send them to the back side of a jump from a distance.


----------

